

Chezjj: Itinerant Hackers, Scientists, Cylons - azat_co
http://www.chezjj.com/

======
stcredzero
I'm staying there right now. (ChezJJ SF) The "captain" here is a very
knowledgeable and charming young woman who is also a brilliant cook. The salad
she usually makes for brunch is just amazing. (Don't tell my mom, but it's
better than even her salads, and my mom puts most chefs to shame as it is.)

Culturally, Chez JJ is an autocracy, but a mellow one. Usually, everyone just
does what's needed to be done, but there is someone who will give orders if
needed, and you can even be fired in extreme cases.

I'm enjoying my time here immensely.

~~~
azat_co
Nice description.

------
jakedahn
I stayed at Rainbow Mansion a while back, and the calibre of people it
attracted was fantastic. SF/The Valley need more hacker hostels like this.

++

------
turnersr
It's a wonderful place to stay. It's a fabulous place to met programmers and
to be inspired. I am so glad I choose chez jj than single room in SF.

Downsides? Many. 1\. There's a lot happening and so many interesting people
that your productively may at times waver. 2\. You are sleeping in a bunk. 3\.
Awesome people. 4\. The entire space is shared. Privacy?

~~~
stcredzero
_> 2\. You are >trying< to sleep in a bunk._

FTFY. ;)

------
mvip
I've stayed at one of the MV houses twice now. It's an awesome place. I can
agree with turnersr about the productivity. It is hard to concentrate at
times, but that's because there are so many interesting discussions going on
that one want to participate in. :)

Also, the at least the MV-house I stayed in had did have private rooms, which
is what I've gone for both times.

------
azat_co
How do you pronounce it?

~~~
qiqing
Chez -> "shay" as in "home" in French

JJ -> "jay jay" for Jade and Jocelyn :)

